# What to Do with My Peppers



## rabbithutch (Jun 28, 2012)

The peppers that I planted in containers about 6 weeks ago are beginning to produce.  Now I have some questions.

First, I want to save and dry some of the seeds for planting next year just to see how they do.  I've never saved seed from anything but tomatoes.  For them I just scraped the seeds out and put them in damp paper towels and put them in a window out of direct sun until they dried.  How should I treat the pepper seeds?  Should I let the whole pod dry and them take the seeds or take the seeds while the peppers are fresh and dry them outside the pods?

The most prolific of my plants are the sweet banana peppers.  I picked about a peck of them yesterday.  What should I do with them?  How should I process them?  All suggestions will be greatly appreciated and gratefully received.

rh


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 28, 2012)

The peppers must be fully ripe for the seeds to reliably viable.
It's not a good idea to attempt to air dry the seeds in the pods, especially with thicker fleshed varieties, because they're likely to mold.
I pull out the seeds and dry them on paper plates.

There are many ways that sweet banana peppers can be prepared.

I like them pickled or stuffed, or both. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## moikel (Jul 8, 2012)

Pickled is good. I stuff & bake a lot of them.Leftover bacon or similar ,chopped onion,parsley, celery ,garlic ,gbp fried in EVO stir in breadcrumbs.Let it cool mix in beaten egg,stuff peppers,grated cheese on top then bake. When peppers are soft they are ready.

Or there is the whole rice based stuffing if that suits you.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2012)

rh, morning..... When we have used all we need for fresh, bride will clean and dice the flesh and into the dehydrator at 110 deg... They maintain color and flavor really well...  then she adds then to anything that needs help.... soups, cheese dips, salsas.....  she lets them rehydrate in what ever they are added to, to maintains flavor....  they also can be ground after drying, just before use, for a seasoning.... 

Dave


----------



## java (Jul 8, 2012)

we like freeze alot of peppers for use in winter. just wash, slice, freeze. to simple


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 8, 2012)

Hutch, just keep them dry, don't give them a chance for mold...

How are ya?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 8, 2012)

FWIW, some will mold from the inside out when air drying, been there, done that.


~Martin


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 8, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Hutch, just keep them dry, don't give them a chance for mold...
> How are ya?



Thanks, Stan!

How are you and the Missus?

We're doing fine.  

This ought to interest you.  Had one of those summer evening storms blow through last night with a lot of wind and lightning but not much rain.  Lightning took out a transformer at the city water plant pumping station and it took them about 15 hours to get it back on line.  Probably won't have the standpipes and tanks full until sometime tomorrow.

So that smell that's coming from your south-southwest is just me without my shower today.  :sausage:


----------

